# Izimu Hinterbau gebrochen !!! schlechter Service bei Sportsnut !!!



## DaS KaNiNcHeN (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

Habe letzes Jahr im September ein Morewood Izimu gekauft.
habe es direkt bei Sportsnut als Vorführrad erworben.
Preis 2300 , mit der Aussage es sei "quasi neu, bisher nur auf
dem Freeride Festival 3 Tage als Proberad gestanden."
damals kostete das Komplettbike noch 3200  war also scheinbar ein guter Deal.

soweit so gut. 2 Wochen nach Erwerb habe ich mich das erste mal geärgert. das Rad wurde offiziel reduziert auf... 2300  ! Juhu

naja egal dacht ich noch, aber als ich festellen musste dass auch noch eine 2010´er Boxxer anstelle einer 2011´er verbaut war sowie ein total verrosteter Steuersatz den Sportsnut auch nach mehrmaliger Reklamation nicht ersetzen wollte ahnte ich schon böses !!

Nun ist mir auch noch der Hinterbau gerissen, ca 8 cm langer Riss genau mittig der Schweißnaht... nach ca. 15 Bikeparkbesuchen!!

Sportsnut reagiert schon wieder nur mit Zögern und Skepsis auf diese Meldung.

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Sportsnut und Morewood.
ist schon mal jemandem der Hinterbau des Izimu gerissen ???


Danke für eure Hilfe,
MFG Daniel


----------



## detlefracing (18. Juni 2012)

ja mein 2011er war letztes Jahr an der gleichen Stelle gerissen, habe über jehlebikes relativ schnell einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen.
Der neue Hinterbau hatte eine deutlich dickere Schweissnaht, ich schätze in der ersten Serie wurden bei einigen Hinterbauten nicht sorgfältig genug gearbeitet.....


du hattest deins doch extra eloxieren lassen oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaS KaNiNcHeN (18. Juni 2012)

ja hatte ich im Winter beim Eloxieren. Habe mir aber extra bei vier verschiedenen
 Eloxal-Anbietern nochmal bestätigen lassen, dass das Eloxieren keinerlei Beeinträchtigung des Materials, der Schweißnähte usw. nach sich zieht.

daran liegts also nicht. war auch seit dem erst 2 mal in Leogang !

die Aussage von Sportnut war geil.... "bist du sicher das es gerissen ist ?? Hinterbau haben wir nicht da, muss in Südafrika bestellt werden !! 
ist noch nie vorgekommen !!


----------



## detlefracing (18. Juni 2012)

Da bist du aufjedenfall nicht der erste! Ich suche nacher mal eventuell finde ich noch ein Bild.
Der Fehler liegt mMn eindeutig an der zu dünnen Schweissnaht, da kannst du nichts für.
Garantie hast du ja noch, von daher muss das ersetzt werden


----------



## DaS KaNiNcHeN (18. Juni 2012)

ja das will ich auch hoffen !!
aber am besten nicht erst nach 2 Monaten...

soweit ich das beurteilen kann ( hab bischen Ahnung von Metall ) liegt das entweder an Unterschieden der Alulegierung bei Rahmen/Schweißnaht... oder an der falschen Temperatur beim Schweißen.

der Riss geht genau durch die Schweißnaht entlang der Werkstückkanten.... deutet auf mangelnde "Verbindung" hin


----------



## detlefracing (18. Juni 2012)

ich will dich ja nicht beunruhigen aber bei mir hat es ca. 1 Monat gedauert


----------



## 46nos (18. Juni 2012)

Den Service von Sportsnut kannst du eh vergessen...sowas von Schlecht
Wollte mir auch mal das Izumu hollen habe es dann aber gelassen da es sich viele über gebrochene Hinterbauten beschwert haben,
Bist sicher nicht der einzige dem das passiert!
Viel Glück noch mit Sportsnut


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2012)

Jungs jetzt macht mir keine Angst 
seit Ihr alle noch jung und unerschrocken und springt selbst die tiefsten Drops und hoechsten Gaps, oder warum bricht bei Euch der Hinterbau  gibts Fotos 

meins hatte ich letztes Jahr auch im September bei Jehlebikes gekauft

und zu SportNuts hatte ich letztens auch schlechte Meinungen in Verbindung mit BOS gehoert und nun Ihr hier auch...scheint wohl kein sauberer Laden zu sein


----------



## SN_Thorben (19. Juni 2012)

Sprichst du aus eigener Erfahrung oder nur vom Hören Sagen? 



46nos schrieb:


> Den Service von Sportsnut kannst du eh vergessen...sowas von Schlecht
> Wollte mir auch mal das Izumu hollen habe es dann aber gelassen da es sich viele über gebrochene Hinterbauten beschwert haben,
> Bist sicher nicht der einzige dem das passiert!
> Viel Glück noch mit Sportsnut



Wir versuchen jedem Kunden schnellst - und bestmöglich weiterzuhelfen  aber natürlich gibt es wie überall Kunden deren Reklamation aus  verschiedenen Gründen abgelehnt wird und die ihren Unmut dann manchmal berechtigt manchmal unberechtigt auch im Forum  äußern.  

@daskaninchen: ich habe gerade nochmal Rücksprache mit meinen Kollegen aus dem Service gesprochen und dort hat in den letzten Tagen keiner was von einem gebrochenem eloxierten Hinterbau gehört oder gelesen hattest du dich privat oder über einen Händler an uns gewendet?  Vielleicht machen wir es so, schick uns doch bitte ein Foto von dem Riss an [email protected] und wir leiten das in den Service weiter dort wird dann geschaut, wie wir dir schnellstmöglich weiterhelfen können! 

Du bist ja sicher auch darüber informiert, dass im Normalfall eine Eloxierung genau wie eine Lackierung oder Pulverung zum sofortigen erlöschen der Gewährleistung führt (bei allen mir bekannten Herstellern)! Nichtsdestotrotz ist Morewood eigentlich bekannt als ein sehr kulanter Rahmenhersteller, das einzige was manchmal damit verbunden sein kann, ist, dass das reklamierte Teil erst in Südafrika produziert/ lackiert und dann nach Europa verschifft / geflogen werden muss und somit zu einer Wartezeit führt. 

Allen anderen kann ich nur anbieten, wenn ihr Probleme habt, schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt egal mit welcher Marke aus unserem Portfolio. Dann meldet euch bei mit per PN ich bin für Fragen/ Kritik und Anregungen immer offen! 

Besten Gruß

Thorben


----------



## DaS KaNiNcHeN (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Thorben,

Also... Reklamiert wurde das Ganze von meinem Händler 
( M-bike-store ) bereits am freitag letzte woche. E-mail mit Foto hat er geschickt und auch direkt Sven Mack telefonisch kontaktiert.

??

Mfg Daniel


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (19. Juni 2012)

Ich mag den SN-Support.
Und kann mir eigentlich auch nciht vorstellen, dass ihr da keine lösung findet..Weil..mit dene kamma auch reden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich kann MikeyBaloooooza nur zustimmen, bin mit dem Support von SN immer stets zufrieden gewesen. Die Jungs waren immer freundlich und stets kulant.


----------



## SN_Thorben (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Daniel, 

das ist korrekt, dass dein Händler mit Sven Mack telefoniert hat. Hier wurde aber nichts anderes getan als wie bei jeder Anfrage einer Reklamation nämlich zunächst ein Bild anzufragen, welches in einer Mail, zusammen mit der Beschreibung des Problems an uns geschickt werden sollte.

Leider ist diese Mail weder bei Sven Mack, einem meiner Kollegen noch bei uns auf der Kontaktadresse angekommen. 

Wir warten also derzeit immernoch auf ein Bild des Risses. Sobald dieses da ist, werden wir uns schnellstmöglich mit euch in Verbindung setzen um die weitere Vorgehensweise zu besprechen!

Besten Gruß

Thorben




DaS KaNiNcHeN schrieb:


> Hallo Thorben,
> 
> Also... Reklamiert wurde das Ganze von meinem Händler
> ( M-bike-store ) bereits am freitag letzte woche. E-mail mit Foto hat er geschickt und auch direkt Sven Mack telefonisch kontaktiert.
> ...


----------



## DaS KaNiNcHeN (19. Juni 2012)

Ok, werde heute gleich mal hinfahren und ihn darauf ansprechen !

Ich als Endkunde muss mich halt immer auf meine Händler verlassen, wenn er sagt er hats bereits geschickt muss ich es halt glauben !

Trotzdem mal abgesehen vom gebrochenen Hinterbau muss ich sagen dass ich mir ein wenig verarscht vorkomme... wie oben beschrieben hatte ich seit Erwerb des Rades ja schon einige Problem damit... 
( Steuersatz verrostet, Hinterbau ließ sich nicht klemmen, 2010´er Siff-Boxxer, usw. )

kommt mir so vor wie wenn das Rad ein "Vorserienbike" erster Stunde war... einfach mal schnell zusammengeschraubt als Vorführrad und dann mit etwas Glück noch zu gutem Geld gemacht ! ---- Merkt ja keiner ?!

Trotzdem schon mal Dankeschön für die Hilfe, werde meinem Händler mal etwas Druck machen !

MFG Daniel


----------



## SN_Thorben (19. Juni 2012)

Hey Daniel, 

wir haben mittlerweile die Mail erhalten und diese wurde nun schon an Morewood weitergeleitet. Sobald wir hier Feedback erhalten haben, melden wir uns bei dir und deinem Händler. 

Warum du soviele Probleme mit diesem Rad hast ist schwer nachvollziehbar.  Vorserienmodelle und Vorführräder gibt es immer wieder, diese gelangen aber nur in den Verkauf, wenn sie absolut fahrtüchtig sind. 

Sobald wir von Morewood ein Feedback erhalten haben, kommen wir auf dich zurück sodass du dann hoffentlich in naher Zukunft keine Probleme mehr mit dem Rad hast!

Besten Gruß

Thorben


----------



## pingu_balu (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Kaninchen,

kann dir was dein Problem mit Sports Nut angeht nur zustimmen. Ich hatte vor knapp einem Jahr einen gerissenen Spank Spike Vorbau. Und das nach ca. 10 Ausfahrten die nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll waren.

Auch hier wurde von Anfang an die Garantie abgelehnt.Mit der Aussage die Schrauben wurden mit zu viel Drehmoment angezogen. Der absolute Witz!
Ein Bekannter von mir hatte Probleme mit seiner BOS Ydille.Nach 2 Monaten im Service bekam er die Gabel zurück mit dem Ergebnis dass das Ansprechverhalten immer noch mies war und die Feder weiterhin gestriffen hat.
Soviel dazu. Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung


----------



## fone (2. Juli 2012)

vorbau selber montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pingu_balu (18. September 2012)

natürlich selber montiert. habe bestimmt schon 15 mal einen vorbau montiert. und nie ist etwas kaputtgegangen.habe die schrauben auch nur handfest zugedreht. bei einem produkt für diesen preis eine schande!!


----------

